# G3 rubbing compound



## tink69 (Aug 21, 2007)

has anyone here used G3 rubbing compound if so what do you think of it and whats the best way to use it :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I did - many moons ago. It's generally considered that the Menz and meguires range have taken over G3, as there is no need to use them wet.


----------



## tink69 (Aug 21, 2007)

well when i brought it and tried it on my pink (should be red) car i didn't see any differance


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

If you can use it right, then it'll do just as good a job as most of the newer stuff, but it's a sod to use right!


----------



## tink69 (Aug 21, 2007)

PhillipM said:


> If you can use it right, then it'll do just as good a job as most of the newer stuff, but it's a sod to use right!


thats what i thought that i might be using it wrong


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

How are you using it?


----------



## tink69 (Aug 21, 2007)

with a damp cloth and going in straight lines


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Ah - that answers it then. G2 is a machine compound. I doubt you'd get very far doing it by hand. Certainly not without a huge amount of rubbing, anyway.


----------



## tink69 (Aug 21, 2007)

well on the bacl of the tube it says it can be applied by hand or machine


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

More pressure and faster then, it's designed to be broken down on a big rotary, so it'll take some effort.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

It's not that it 'can't' be applied by hand, because, obviously it can. Whether you're going to get a good result with it that way is a different matter!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

g3 is a very good compound! and its not hard to use.... but to get good results you need a rotary buffer, you could try g6 this is good by hand but they are all quite abrasive and require g10 afterwards to really bring out a good fnish.
the best way to use g3 is use a compound head and have a water sprayer handy, spray the head till its damp and also the panel then apply a small amount of g3 to the panel and start working it in with the rotary.. as you mop you need to keep adding water via the spray gun, this helps reduce heat and also break down the compound.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Hold on just one moment.

Why are you using G3 for single stage red paint? Auto Glym SRP will do that, Klasse AIO... You dont need anything anywhere near as abrasive as G3 compund for single stage paints. You are removing way too much paint.

Put the G3 back on the shelf and start with something a little easier and more 'fit for purpose'.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ Step away from the bottle of G3 and put your hands up


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

G3 in the right hands is a crackign compound! i can easily acheive lsp finish with it in one hit! But thatsby machine! 

As fiunerdetails said, you can use a lot more easy to use products for the same job by hand! AG srp is prolly one of the easiest to get hold of! G3 by hand will knacker out your arm muscles by the end of the wing if your doign it right! let alone the while car!


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

A good product used with machine, but it is a bit dry, thats why you give it a bit of lub via water spray, and then you may start getting polish "splatter", i have used it over the years, but the newer type products now available are easy and cleaner to use.
:thumb:


----------

